# Hotels that have been taken over by the banks



## Bronte (6 Aug 2009)

Apparently the hotel industry is in crisis and there are some hotels which have been taken over by banks which are offering great deals.  Does anyone have a list of them?

How does a bank run a hotel?  Do they get in a management team?


----------



## JQ2002 (6 Aug 2009)

Yes,

See attached article re Tulfarris Hotel and HAMS (Hotel Asset Management Services)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Coolbeg (6 Aug 2009)

A lot of the time they keep the existing managemet and staff (if they think they are any good) and take over the ownership of the hotel the same way they often do with struggling businesses. As with HAMS in the above article they will often appoint specialists who know the sector. Sometimes they may sell off less profitable parts. It all depends. More often than not the Bank wants the hotel to be a profitable asset so it is of a value to them.


----------

